# Resignation



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Resignation -
This has been a great forum for me to post on and cut my teeth on as a moderator. I really enjoyed meeting many of you at the gathering we had on Feb. 28th at the Rose Garden. I am resigning as a moderator here and I doubt I will post here very often, who knows about elsewhere? I am simply not sure. There is a good group of people that run this site but we have one resounding difference that I can't get past - the issue of minors moderating.

Please understand this is nothing personal against L4L - he is a good kid. I just do not think minors should moderate; they don’t use good judgment on a consistent basis and other moderators end up cleaning up the mess the make. I simply don’t have time to clean up after anyone but my own child and myself. That is a big enough job already.

Best of luck to all of you. 
Blazer Outsider


FORK! I am DONE!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

:no: eh that sucks... you were a good poster man


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Obviously, I wish you'd reconsider and wait to talk to the admin that is in charge of moderators.

I'm sure a workable solution can be had.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

consider this my "resignation" too. And unlike BO, I'm not gonna sugar coat it.

It IS because a minor is a Mod. It IS because he left because he said he didn't want people to think he needed to be in control (only to RETURN)..it IS because he is behind the exodus. It IS because he was once banned from BBB.net, it IS because he recently had his Moderator powers removed, and now is a Mod again.

You ask Schilly, and you can ask BO, I said that within a week he'd be a Mod again. 

so good riddance.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Regrettably...*

I also will be stepping down as a moderator. It really has been fun and I will miss you all (some I know I will see elsewhere). Without going into details and pointing too many fingers I will echo BlazerOutsiders sentiments, as she really summed it up best.

Again thanks.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Obviously, I wish you'd reconsider and wait to talk to the admin that is in charge of moderators.
> 
> I'm sure a workable solution can be had.


Retro - stay in touch via e-mail and please still post the article about the party we had Feb. 28th. If there is anything you need from me to help with that, let me know. 

Folks I am not trying to FLAME out here. That is not the intent at all and I do encourage you all to post away!

Stay in touch...
AIM - teeveeprod
[email protected]


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

HOWIE is worried that the ship might have a hole in it!  

I didn't even realize that there was a problem. Blazer Outsider and Hap Shaughnessy please reconsider. I need someone to keep in in line when I want to trade Wells for Stackhouse! 
:grinning:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Please....


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Boat leaving for Fanhome, party of?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Please let's not bring any other boards into this, it has nothing to do with them.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

amazing that one person can cause so much drama , but i agree im over all that BS of quitting mod then coming back , losing it getting it back blah blah pity though , it was going so well. i think its obvious someone needs to quit being a mod and earn some respect instead.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I would to address this in a short post:

For those of you that do not like me, tell me here. I have only been wanting to help this community as best as I can, but it does seem that there are a couple people here that do not want me moderating for whatever reason(s) they have. 

Hap Shaughnessy is bitter at me and will not even try to talk to me about this. He thinks that I am controlling, yet all that I did was merge his thread to the game thread a little while ago. All he posted was, 'god, i hate the suns', so I moved it to the game thread where it belongs and notified him in a private message. He must not like someone younger than him correcting him, or else he wouldn't have a problem with me. 

If the general consensus here is for me to not moderate, I will step down. I have no problem with that. But to accuse me of being power-hungry is absolutely crazy. 

Like I mentioned before, let's get things out in the open. Whoever does not like me, or my moderating, please tell me here. 

I only want to help this community, but it seems as if I am tearing it apart.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> I would to address this in a short post:
> 
> For those of you that do not like me, tell me here. I have only been wanting to help this community as best as I can, but it does seem that there are a couple people here that do not want me moderating for whatever reason(s) they have.


L4L - this is not about liking you. I like you. I know you care about this place. Everyone does. You are missing the point, my friend. And the issues with Hap - well I don't even think it is appropriate to go into here but, hey, I am not editing a thing. 

I hear it is smoother to take the high road!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> L4L - this is not about liking you. I like you. I know you care about this place. Everyone does. You are missing the point, my friend.


I do understand your reasons. You are leaving because there are underaged people here working as moderators. I know you aren't leaving just because of me, you've made that clear. 

I do wish the best for you in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

id like to know how many times u have lost mod status and regained it?
i think twice since we been here ?
its not about desire to do the right thing, nobody doubts u have heart - but its obvious something is very wrong here.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> id like to know how many times u have lost mod status and regained it?
> i think twice since we been here ?
> its not about desire to do the right thing, nobody doubts u have heart - but its obvious something is very wrong here.


BlayZa - I left the first time under my own power. Just recently, there was a misunderstanding of sorts and now it's cleared up.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

and also , who removed haps 'colour me suprised' thread ?


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> BlayZa - I left the first time under my own power. Just recently, there was a misunderstanding of sorts and now it's cleared up.


u call this cleared up? id say its far from it mate


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> and also , who removed haps 'colour me suprised' thread ?


What the hell is going on around here??

Your right!! What DID happen to Hap's colour me suprised thread??


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> and also , who removed haps 'colour me suprised' thread ?


I did. He doesn't need to explain himself in two separate threads. He's made his opinion already known here.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

haha more fuel to the fire, man u should have just let it go - just cause u CAN doesnt mean u SHOULD , lessons learnt thru experience my friend , and i think thats what people see is missing.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> I did. He doesn't need to explain himself in two separate threads. He's made his opinion already known here.


L4L - you just showed a major issue with you as a mod.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Holy crap... please tell me people aren't leaving this site too. Why all the politics? Why can't people just come and post about their basketball savvy? People have left fanhome already (a site that I liked... even before it was Fanhome) so why go through it again? I live in friggin Eugene, Oregon I figure that I should speak out for peace.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> haha more fuel to the fire, man u should have just let it go - just cause u CAN doesnt mean u SHOULD , lessons learnt thru experience my friend , and i think thats what people see is missing.


Hap is not going to vent and say whatever he wants then leave. It doesn't work like that. He's made his points known in this thread. If I WAS power-driven, I'd delete his entire post in this thread because I find it offensive and rude.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> L4L - you just showed a major issue with you as a mod.


He doesn't need to tell his peace in two separate threads! He cannot just flame away at me like the way he did.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Hap is not going to vent and say whatever he wants then leave. It doesn't work like that. He's made his points known in this thread. If I WAS power-driven, I'd delete his entire post in this thread because I find it offensive and rude.


L4L - geez - sometimes you need to let people say what they need to say to get past stuff. In this case people need to vent. Let them as long as they aren't trying to promote another forum. Geez...


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Hap is not going to vent and say whatever he wants then leave. It doesn't work like that. He's made his points known in this thread. If I WAS power-driven, I'd delete his entire post in this thread because I find it offensive and rude.


at this point id really suggest you looking at your high horse - its far too tall for u. if you cant see its opinions and actions like these that is losing you massive credibility then you are in for a very bumpy ride. you need to chill out on your overactive editing and tinkering with this board and like i said b4 - earn some respect because its dropping like Enron


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> L4L - geez - sometimes you need to let people say what they need to say to get past stuff. In this case people need to vent. Let them as long as they aren't trying to promote another forum. Geez...


BO - We are not going to talk about this in two separate threads. Doesn't that make sense? Hap has spoken what he wanted to say. He doesn't need to say it twice.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Not that this matters, or my opinion for that matter, but is L4L aka Spurs4Life?


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

still dropping...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> BO - We are not going to talk about this in two separate threads. Doesn't that make sense? Hap has spoken what he wanted to say. He doesn't need to say it twice.


I think you should let them. It is NOT about making sense. It is about letting everyone say their piece in their way. I am pleading with you about this L4L - you will chase everyone off if you don't stop.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> at this point id really suggest you looking at your high horse - its far too tall for u. if you cant see its opinions and actions like these that is losing you massive credibility then you are in for a very bumpy ride. you need to chill out on your overactive editing and tinkering with this board and like i said b4 - earn some respect because its dropping like Enron


Overactive editing? I have done what is needed to be done. I am here because I have free time unlike other people who are too busy to moderate because of their work, family to take care of, etc. 

I have wanted the best for this community since day one, and I will stand by that. I invited you guys to this site because of questionable management at FanHome, and because our community was dying there. I wanted to make posting fun again, so I showed you all this site. Believe me when I say *I had no intention of moderating when I asked you guys to join us here. * I am here right now because I want to make this community grow, and I want to enjoy myself while doing so. If you guys cannot see that in me, then I am truly sorry.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

*You know...*

L4L you really need to listen to the advice given (specifically that of B.O.) Your credibility is sinking faster than the Titanic. :sigh:


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

> I am here right now because I want to make this community grow, and I want to enjoy myself while doing so.


That's fine and all but you've stepped over the line and created YOUR ideal in a community of many.

Like B.O. said, you should let people post what they want. I've read comments before from you about how you don't like clutter. Guess what?? That's you imposing YOUR will/vision on the community!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> *I had no intention of moderating when I asked you guys to join us here. * I am here right now because I want to make this community grow, and I want to enjoy myself while doing so.


L4L - I am about to leave my computer for a while and I have to tell you - you always had an intention of being a moderator. You stepped down originally and then came back out of no where. Why? Because you want to be a mod. Don't deny that. You are losing crediblity quickly. You keep showing up as a Mod and you keep making the same mistakes. Please let this go. Let people say what they need to say.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Overactive editing? I have done what is needed to be done. I am here because I have free time unlike other people who are too busy to moderate because of their work, family to take care of, etc.
> ...


Ok lets get it right, u did what YOU think was NEEDED to be done. As strange as it sounds its sometimes better judgement to check yourself and think on a larger scale - becuase Id suggest that removing haps post at this point in time was quite possibly one of the worst moves to make on you part. It did nothing to sway opinions of you and if anything did a lot to reinforce them.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

BlazerOutsider, please PM me.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

lol and is it just me or did you just take out your age details on the sidebar L4L ?
this is all gettin a bit too spy vs spy for me


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> L4L - I am about to leave my computer for a while and I have to tell you - you always had an intention of being a moderator. You stepped down originally and then came back out of no where. Why? Because you want to be a mod. Don't deny that. You are losing crediblity quickly. You keep showing up as a Mod and you keep making the same mistakes. Please let this go. Let people say what they need to say.


I like the responsibilty of moderating, you are right. But I will stand by that I had no alterior motive of moderating here when I invited you guys here. 

I have a question for you, BO. Why would I take the time and money to come up to the Rose Garden with you all if I didn't care for this community? If I was power-driven, I wouldn't care for any of you and I'd would not want to gain your guys' approval. I want to make this community better itself, and I have devoted a good portion of my time here to make it better. But it seems as if my efforts and contributions are going unnoticed, and I am disappointed that all of you are devoted on criticising me like I am an evil dictator. I am anything but that.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

L4L is temorarily suspended so I can discuss this issue rationally with everyone involved.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

just when i was about to ask where the admin flex is lol


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Basketballboards = OLIVE!!!*

I just don't believe it! I THOUGHT I had found an adult board! LOL The jokes on me! I guess internet forums do bring out the worst in people after all. Too bad. 

Funny, no matter what you do, there is always somebody ready to cut and paste you! I haven't been here long enough to have a say, but that is what I see.

Say Schilly-thanks for the helps and few chitchats we've managed to have. :sigh:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Let me apologize to everyone for this mess. I don't like airing dirty laundry (heaven forbid someone may see my boxers) so I won't but I don't feel we need to point anymore fingers.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

He is not being punished. I am trying to stabilize things and get explanations. I want people to understand that, but for right now he is suspended.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Who friggen cares about a minor as a moderator,as long as they do a good job. I think this site has been ran fine since I joined almost a month ago. I don't even know whats going on here,but can't we all just get along and post about the damn blazers 

PS-Whats the big deal about being a Mod anyways 

NO MAS ACTING LIKE LIL KIDS,ITS JUST A WEBSIGHT:yes:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Good call DMoney...Unfortunately the issues goes back a few months.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> I like the responsibilty of moderating, you are right. But I will stand by that I had no alterior motive of moderating here when I invited you guys here.
> ...


Good grief - I am taking the high road and will make only one comment to this post - You misunderstood me, I don't think you are an evil dictator.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

You know, from what I've been seeing... this forum is quickly taking over its real life counterpart. The Blazers. Talented, great when focused. But deep down, we're all a bunch of whiners who get caught up in wishy washy bullcrud. Let it go. Focus on hoops for once, I'm done with this thead.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Just for fun*












_________







_________

How you like me now ...HUh!


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

thru maturity comes the ability to see a situation from other peoples points of view, first u need to get over yourself to listen to whats being said. nobody is saying you dont try etc if you read any of these posts you can see that. what people are taking exception too is not your effort but the way you almost over respect yourself to an unfaltering level where u cant do anything wrong in your eyes. 
its mod , not another 3 letter word ending in -od


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

There are several underage mods who do a great job. Devestata is one of the best mods this site has. He is fair beyond belief. IMO, he is one of the top 5 mods on the site. Did I mention he is 15? Who cares how old the mods are as long as they are doing a good job. I know this case was talking about L4L, but it was brought up about minors as mods. 

Devestata seems to handle it quite well. More power to ya Deve.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> There are several underage mods who do a great job. Devestata is one of the best mods this site has. He is fair beyond belief. IMO, he is one of the top 5 mods on the site. Did I mention he is 15? Who cares how old the mods are as long as they are doing a good job. I know this case was talking about L4L, but it was brought up about minors as mods.
> 
> Devestata seems to handle it quite well. More power to ya Deve.


Great assesment Vintage, Dev is one of the better mods here


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

I think it is often a prevailing correct point that age+maturity are closely linked but saying that its not not an explicit rule in the least. Dev is a great mod from what ive seen and has always been good to chat with. Its just more often than not the link is correct.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Boy...this "community" is one of the quickest to upset I've ever seen. Every so often all these politics issues spring up that I simply don't see on other boards. Add to that the fact that this "community" is also a very interesting and intelligent one and it creates quite a problem, since leaving means going somewhere for lesser discussion quality.

I've never had a problem with L4L's moderating and I think getting angry / upset over duplicate threads being removed, or related threads being merged is silly. It's a legitimate gripe if your opinions are removed, but if you've created two threads to say the same thing, one of them being deleted has *not* removed your opinion. It's simply reduced the litter.

I also don't have a problem with the concept of a "minor" moderating. People are wise or intemperate in their decisions as individuals, not as age classes. I know thirty- and forty-year olds with very little maturity and sixteen-year olds who are open-minded and laid-back. The very idea of the Internet was that people would be judged based on the quality of their thought, not who they were, since it was an anonymous medium. If L4L had chosen to not reveal his age, you wouldn't even know.

I've disliked quick-trigger moderators who seemed quick to censor or, worse, quick to censor things from a certain fan base. However, L4L is not that type of moderator, nor do I believe he is a corrupt one who would delete things unfavourable to him. I think a few people have a a problem with him and are portraying it as a board revolting in anger. However, it strikes me that it's the same three or four people making all the posts in this thread. Maybe they have a silent majority on their side, but this "community" has never been one to stay silent if they feel something.

Personally, I think that L4L should remain as moderator unless he's shown to have done things that are unbecoming a moderator (as decided by higher-ups, not by a few people who disagreed with a moderator). As far as what I've seen, he's acquitted himself fine.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Okay, I hope that this is going to be resolved soon. The Blazers give us enough to post about without having something like this happening. I don't care who is right or who is wrong, I came to this site because I enjoy each and every one of us. We all have different view on what the Blazers should do, and that is what makes it fun posting here. There is always another side to the story. Hap sez Bonzi Wells, I say Jerry Stackhouse. :grinning: 

Maybe L4L should step down if it is going to cause problems for this Blazer board. I don't have the answer that is going to make everyone here happy. I would be heartbroken if any of you left. As I said when I came here and became a *Supporting Member*, "I don't want to move again!"

My father once told me that as long as there are two people living on the Earth there will never be any peace. At the time I really didn't understand what he was saying, today it is crystal clear.

People we are all different. You need to take into account that the best way to moderate is to try to see why or what the other person is trying to express. If it is not a derog statement then I don't see the harm in leaving it as it is or where the poster wrote it. Moving it may cause the post to lose value or context. I am not knocking L4L for moving the thread, but maybe he should have let it go unmoved.

You all know me and that I am not very long winded when it comes to posts. So why make HOWIE work so hard people?

I am now going to drive home and watch the Blazer game with my family and some friends. I expect all of you to be here for the post game chatter.

Take what you can from all this and learn from it, and that goes to everyone. I don't want to be back here in 3 months talking about the same thing!

This is over as far as I am concerned. Time to move forward and get ready for the playoffs.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Well said Howie. :clap:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Thank you Talman!  

See, a short HOWIE post! :grinning:


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

What happened here? I'm gone for a few days, and this is what I come back to? I don't have *any problem whatsoever* with minors acting as Mods. But I'll be the first to admit, L4L has irritated me on a few occasions when it comes to posting, but overall he has done a decent mod job. IMO, BO and Schilly should remain as Mods, and L4L should politely step down. BO and Schilly have done an oustanding job as moderators, and I feel it would be a travesty to lose them in that capacity. Would that be enough to keep everyone happy? 

It also seems just a tad unfair to me that all of these attacks are being made against only one person, when others have made mistakes too. And that person is somebody that I know personally and respect. A lot. I only hope that people can leave all this drama bulls--- alone and just focus on what we're all here to do. Post.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Boy...this "community" is one of the quickest to upset I've ever seen. Every so often all these politics issues spring up that I simply don't see on other boards. Add to that the fact that this "community" is also a very interesting and intelligent one and it creates quite a problem, since leaving means going somewhere for lesser discussion quality.
> 
> I've never had a problem with L4L's moderating and I think getting angry / upset over duplicate threads being removed, or related threads being merged is silly. It's a legitimate gripe if your opinions are removed, but if you've created two threads to say the same thing, one of them being deleted has *not* removed your opinion. It's simply reduced the litter.
> ...


Minstel, there was nothing quick about this. Much of the dirty laundry remains where it should be, behind closed doors. I assure you, this issue did not just pop up today, yesterday or even last week.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> You know, from what I've been seeing... this forum is quickly taking over its real life counterpart. The Blazers. Talented, great when focused. But deep down, we're all a bunch of whiners who get caught up in wishy washy bullcrud. Let it go. Focus on hoops for once, I'm done with this thead.


This cracks me up. I never thought about it before, but maybe we are the soap opera fans of the NBA. Maybe that's why wander from board to board to board whenever somebody pisses us off. We're all a bunch of Rasheeds with keyboards. 

Well, Schilly, Howie, Minstrel, Hap, RW, ABM, CFFI, all the rest and even L4L, you all are in my "circle of trust." Kindly drop me a PM if you ever decide to lay tracks. 

I hate being the last of the herd.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm staying put! :yes: 

Everyone else can do what they feel is right. If you feel that you need to leave for whatever reason I will still be here with my one liners if you feel the need.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> 
> Minstel, there was nothing quick about this. Much of the dirty laundry remains where it should be, behind closed doors. I assure you, this issue did not just pop up today, yesterday or even last week.


Okay, let me take back "quick." What I should have said is "frequent." I'm really not bashing anyone...I just can't believe how many times recriminations arise in this group of posters.

Unless your opinions actually are removed (not including duplicates), what is the point of getting upset or annoyed over a message board? It's just a place to read about and write about basketball. Again, this is definitely not targeted at anyone, but isn't this *not* the type of thing to take stress from (pardon the double negative)?

The one thing I wish this board could learn from other boards is not to take it so seriously. It's not serious enough to have power-plays, resignations, etc. It's just a place to chat.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

you bet you're life u will panama red...


this will get sorted and we shall resume our normal regular broadcast.


i will bring u you down .... bring you down to china town


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Minstrel...*

Pippen is a washed up never-was who road the coattails of Jordan to an undeserved listing as a top 50 player when he'll always be remembered as that guy who wouldn't go into the game because the play wasn't drawn up for him.....





:laugh:

Just kidding. As long as I know you aren't taking anything too seriously I can get all the shots in that dozens of Pippen haters have been dying to do with impunity. 


 Not really a Pippen hater. Just a wanker.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> I do understand your reasons. You are leaving because there are underaged people here working as moderators. I know you aren't leaving just because of me, you've made that clear.
> ...


You're lucky you were a moderator dude. When I asked to be a moderator, they made up some rule about people under 18 not being allowed to be mods. And there are about 10 mods who are under 18.

I would REALLY like this whole situation to be explained to me. Because it isn't written anywhere in the moderator requirements, and I feel like I was singled out.

I actually have no problem with being singeld out, but tell me why I am being singled out...don't just make up a rule which is already being violated by a bunch of people. Tell me the truth.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Okay, let me take back "quick." What I should have said is "frequent." I'm really not bashing anyone...I just can't believe how many times recriminations arise in this group of posters.
> ...


Mistrel - if it were just over editing posts - I would be so much in agreement with you. I guess we are Blazer fans, we thrive in the drama. Unfortuanately. I enjoyed the relative peace we had going on here. And, Schilly and I resigning was not intended to turn in to this. We are NOT asking people to move to another board, etc. So let's keep this in perspective here. The way things are, I don't want to mod here anymore. It is time consuming and I don't have a lot of extra time. If things change, I will remain a mod. I think Schilly feels the same. If they don't change, that doesn't mean there has to be a big fallout here. 

We are a bunch of Sheed's with keyboards! :upset:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*OK, I admit it! I started this to pad the post count in the Blazers Forum. *  

Please let's lighten up!


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

horses for courses mate
there was like a week downtime till he was mod , but there was a big influx of posters here in the forum so maybe it was a logical choice even if an apparently 'unexpected' one. could be he was down with the admins or something but yeah its kinda uncool if the rules bend depending on the situation or person


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Blazer Outsider*!
> 
> 
> We are a bunch of Sheed's with keyboards! :upset:


I would like to think of myself as more of a Derek Anderson with a keyboard. Thought of being a tad soft, yet can still bring it to the rack! 

:angel: :devil: Best of both worlds!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Minstrel...*



> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> Pippen is a washed up never-was who road the coattails of Jordan to an undeserved listing as a top 50 player when he'll always be remembered as that guy who wouldn't go into the game because the play wasn't drawn up for him.....


Why, you dirty, no-talent, dastardly so-and-so....



> :laugh:
> 
> Just kidding. As long as I know you aren't taking anything too seriously I can get all the shots in that dozens of Pippen haters have been dying to do with impunity.


Oh, I see, you were having some sport with me. I feel so silly now...I hope you can overlook my rather unkind comments above. 

And sure, I'll type until my fingers fall off when someone fails to understand Pippen's greatness (!) but I leave it all on the board.  I don't kick my non-existant kids, or yell at my non-existant wife because someone thinks Pippen is not as great as he really is. 

So...I warn you all here, today. Mess with Pippen and there *will* be a reckoning. But I keep you all in my non-existant prayers, nevertheless. That is to say, your views on Pippen won't colour my view of you as people (much) and I wish you all luck in future endeavours.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> 
> So let's keep this in perspective here. The way things are, I don't want to mod here anymore. It is time consuming and I don't have a lot of extra time. If things change, I will remain a mod.


*nod* Perfectly understandable. I just hope you won't stop posting also, as you hinted you might. We, here, at TroubledFanbase, value your contributions and we would be sad to see you go.



> We are a bunch of Sheed's with keyboards!


I'm Pippen with a keyboard. I'm not really sure how that translates though (and Pip-haters, be not so quick to tell me  ).


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

*[B]WOW[/B]*

I was busy a few days I come back and find my beloved board in caos...

BO, I am all the way with you on L4L. I PM him long ago his respond made me feel like I was 5 and didn't clean up my room. I think everyone add value to this board so I stayed on and read about my beloved Blazers. 
I think the guys over at the Chicago site are getting nervous. A few more treads like this and they're left in the dust


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Okay guys/gals, we are coming up with an equitable solution at this time...once everyone is on board, we will implement it, give it a couple of days, please.

Having said that, I want you all to remember what these boards represent: a place to discuss basketball. I understand how emotions can get tied into what we do here; hell, that's the very reason I started up these boards, simply because I was at odds with others at another set of boards. 

But let's all remember we're here to talk basketball, and that's the underlying reason these boards exist in the first place.

Hopefully, all the dust will settle and we'll have an equitable, workable solution very soon. Please be patient.

Thanks.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Are we there yet? Are we there yet? I gotta go, I'm praire dogin Dad!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

if you need a new mod, let me know.

Schilly knows me. I'm 35, I think I can handle it.



as for L4L, the only opinion I can offer is the kid doesn't seem to grasp the big picture very well. Unfortunately his immaturity colors his perception to the point where his views are filtered too much by his own desires.

Knowing Schilly and a little about BO's background, I don't think losing them as mods is worth keeping L4L as a mod, personally.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Let the bananas dance again!*

As much as I read and sometmes post on this board... this had caught me a bit off guard. I have read all your posts in this thread and can see I must have missed a vital thread and occurance with it. It must have been simmering for a while now, and I was just to blind to see it.

I want you all to know I enjoy you. I believe we have quite a cast of people here, and have believed in life that a team is well run when all the parts come together and function independantly, knowing their role. A team model suits well for many things in life. A forum really is no different. We need to follow a structure and be consistant in it. Why? Well peopel are just people, and when 2 or more gather... there is a potential for a difference in opinion.

:starwars:

I would miss any of you leaving our little community for any length of time. Those of you who post more and are more frequently seen and read would be missed more since your a bigger contributor to our every day life on here. But I also appreciate those who participate when time allows or they see fit. We all have our opinions and likes and dislikes. Talking about them gives us a chance to learn and understand and to grow. Talking over time gives us an opportunity to remember others views, those discussions and respect them.

:mob: 

My hope is that we can overcome this. And let the Admin's take care of the guildelines. If we post at this site, we need to follow their rules and guidelines. One of the very reasons I am on this site and the other one is that the discussions are far more civil than on RealGM. I challenge you to go to that site for a couple of hours and work in an intelligent conversation. The language is terrible and it reminds me of the old OLive. This site is many moons above it due to the fact standards are in place and its expected to be kept clean. I applaud that standing up.

Keep up the good work on the site, and keep up the good discussions. I also hope we ALL will remain here. We can not achieve any understanding or continuity by moving from site to site every few months. Ther simply is not enough of them anyway...  

Time is a wonderful allie,

Remember the first time you sank your first basket?
Remember when your team won the world championship for the first time?
Remember when you first struck out.... tried harder, improved, and then hit the game winning grand slam in the bottom of the ninth with 2 outs in the all-star game?

Let loose...... be free..... smile  be happy......

Let the bananas dance again!

:banana: :gbanana: :bbanana: :cbanana:


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Bonzi and L4L both need to go back to the House of Pain!:devil:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Yow. 

Whats going on people!?

I am with Trader Bob, I must have missed a thread or two, I thought we were one big happy family especially after the Blazer party. I guess not so much.

Urgh... I hope y'all don't leave... Schilly, BO, HAP... although I don't post as much as others, it pains me to know that the best Blazer fans aren't all collected posting their thoughts in one forum. 

Why such the drama over the last half-year? I remember posting happily on Fanhome for a very long time without any problems... we were consistently the most mature, considerate and intelligent board out there IMO. So what happened? Why the move? Why have people left BBB? 

I think I am beginning to see the bigger picture over whats happened the last 6 months or so.

STuart


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Blazer Outsider*, *Schilly*, and *Hap*.......I REALLY hope you don't leave. You're *FAMILY*, now, guys - not just some monikers on my pc!!!


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

when i started at another site...(i know this isn't really about that)
alot of people were sayingcome here..it is a great site...and i said hey i am going to go where the BLAZERS fans are...so i came here
now if everyones is leaving then what...how am i going to pick the
brains of other blazers fan...not many here in WASH...(seems they like the SONICS...whatever)...lol...i know aga doesn't matter when it comes to things but having anyone less then 18 with the power to delete...move. (or whatever else MODS do)...thats wrong..(my thought only)....thats like have a 30 year old man and his dad is 15....(makes no sense)...i still go over to "the other site"
to do the prediction game that RIP startes(where is he BTW)...and to mess with the LAKER fans..(that has sense blew up in my face...now that they will go to the playoff...lol)...and anything else that makes me want to give me 2 cents...when i come here..i am at almost every posts...i read and if i am moved to i will say what i think...(like now).....the one thing i didn't and still don't like about the other site is they would just delete a post...(i started one...about basketball..and 2 days later it was gone..no explaining...nothing...that pissed me off)...if you don't like my post...tell me what i did wrong....don't treat me like a little kid...heck i am almost 34....so fix here what needs to be fixed...i don't want to go anywhere else.....


and sorry this was so long winded...not normally like that...just say my peace and then send....:laugh:


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*Just my opinion.....*

1. I love this site and the posters.

2. I dislike the technical slowness of the other site, but love the posters.

3. I will continue to be at both sites, but likely will spend more time here just as I have already been doing. In other words nothing will change as far as my involvement.

4. I do not think minors should be mods. We are a community. As such, our community leaders should be adults.

5. I count Loyalty4Life as a friend. I hope he can be mature enough to see that the right thing to do here is to voluntarily step down as a mod (or accept that decision from the admins, if that is the case) for a couple of years, learn from this experience, and continue to contribute his unique views and optimistic perspective on the Blazers with no hard feelings. 

I think he can. :yes: 

6. I hope Outsider, Schilly, and Hap (and anyone else contemplating leaving) will stay here and continue contributing. This board and all of its remaining posters will be the losers if you decide to leave. 

7. Our strength is in the number of highly insightful posters that call this board "home". Let's all show our maturity as a community in getting past this. 

I know we can do that. :yes:


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

CFFI:

I don't think I've ever read a more insightful, well put post that I've agreed more with. Thanks.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I don't think age has much to do with it. You are either a good mod or you are not. There are plenty of good mods under 18. 

I've been happy with what L4L has done, but then I don't generally get edited much so I don't know how he's handled it. I appreciate the job he does in making game threads and his willingness to do the contest. 

Hopefully, he still feels welcome here whether a mod or not. He brings a lot of effort to this board.


----------

